

Show HN: HTML/CSS iOS7 pre-loader - jarquesp
http://jarqu.es/dev/ios7-loader/

======
jarquesp
Original Dribbble shot by Mantas Bačiuška:
[http://dribbble.com/shots/1137678-Preloader-iOS-7-Style-
GIF](http://dribbble.com/shots/1137678-Preloader-iOS-7-Style-GIF)

